# worrying study about clomid



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

well i think its quite worrying anyway...thought it needed spreading...

http://www.theoneclickgroup.co.uk/news.php?start=4240&end=4260&view=yes&id=5626

kj x

/links


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

http://www.digitaljournal.com/pr/176583 Is it this one?


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

HI
I clicked on keemjay's link and then scrolled down a bit, it is there   
Ali x


----------

